# National Am Reports?



## Guest

Are we going to have to suffer bc nobody has cell service?  CAN'T STAND THE WAIT!!!!


----------



## Guest

one piece to report through very sketchy cell service...

45mph winds


----------



## Anthony Petrozza

AKC has some pics up and a drawing of the test area..


----------



## lablover

See events section.
5 scratches, 9 handles. Pics on AKC & WRC sites.


----------



## Guest

lablover said:


> See events section.
> 5 scratches, 9 handles. Pics on AKC & WRC sites.


I saw that, but normally we have some play by play on here...


----------



## DH

AKC site also has video of some of the dogs--pretty cool. Kind of hard to capture with only one camera but better than nothing.

Man they're running in some beautiful country.

DH


----------



## 2tall

Kristie Wilder said:


> lablover said:
> 
> 
> 
> See events section.
> 5 scratches, 9 handles. Pics on AKC & WRC sites.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw that, but normally we have some play by play on here...
Click to expand...

Yes! Thats what I am looking for. Back in November was my first time on RTF "watching" the National Open. That was the begining of my adiction to this site and the game :twisted:


----------



## 2tall

I went on to the AKC site and saw the clips and some pictures. I saw that dog #18 had a bandage on his/her right foreleg. Is this unusual or is it generally accepted if it is a protective type of thing? In the horse world, wraps were perfectly acceptable in some types of events and verboten in others.


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth

Everyone is back for a double blind one land one water.
16 Handles....

Katie G.


----------



## Guest

I just got home from the National. I took my husband with me and he was a a bit bored, but was a good sport. The wind was brutal and all the dust was awful. We're all covered and I cannot wait to get into the shower.

The land for the first series was pretty barren with thick sage brush. The first mark had retired gunners, second mark was a flyer. People were guessing 100-150 yards to each mark. Flyer was shot to fall downhill from the gunners but unhill from the line. The wing was pretty consistent blowing south-ish in the same direction as the flyer was from the line. At least that is what it looked like from the gallery.

I fell in love with FC-AFC My Name Is Bocephus. Such a gorgeous dog and did a great job in the first series. I'm going back Thursday-Saturday and hope to get a closer look at him and many other dogs.


----------



## msdaisey

2tall said:


> I went on to the AKC site and saw the clips and some pictures. I saw that dog #18 had a bandage on his/her right foreleg. Is this unusual or is it generally accepted if it is a protective type of thing? In the horse world, wraps were perfectly acceptable in some types of events and verboten in others.


Striker hurt his foot training out there, and any bandages, protective wrap, etc. have to be approved to run. He was fine, and I am guessing that dog was, too.


----------



## Charles C.

Juris said:


> I just got home from the National. I took my husband with me and he was a a bit bored, but was a good sport. The wind was brutal and all the dust was awful. We're all covered and I cannot wait to get into the shower.
> 
> The land for the first series was pretty barren with thick sage brush. The first mark had retired gunners, second mark was a flyer. People were guessing 100-150 yards to each mark. Flyer was shot to fall downhill from the gunners but unhill from the line. The wing was pretty consistent blowing south-ish in the same direction as the flyer was from the line. At least that is what it looked like from the gallery.
> 
> I fell in love with FC-AFC My Name Is Bocephus. Such a gorgeous dog and did a great job in the first series. I'm going back Thursday-Saturday and hope to get a closer look at him and many other dogs.


Yeah, he has that effect. :lol: Bo's a nice dog in a lot of ways. Thanks for the report.


----------



## Suzanne Burr

Who was the fifth scratch? 
Good videos on AKC's site--takes forever for me to get them downloaded, tho. I'm one of the 7 people left in the U.S. who has dial-up and no, I can't get anything that's much better than what I have.....I live in a hole!  
Suzanne B


----------



## Becky Mills

Suzanne,
Reckon who the other five are on dial up? I feel your pain, especially during National week.
Painfully slow dial up regards,
Becky


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth

The 5th scratch was 107- Roz she came in season... Katie


----------



## Andy Carlson

Becky Mills said:


> Suzanne,
> Reckon who the other five are on dial up? I feel your pain, especially during National week.
> Painfully slow dial up regards,
> Becky


We only need to figure out 4 people.  Guess I'll be surfing at work today!

Dial up regards,

Andy


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth

Test 2 and 3 will finish today and I herd that will be it for today... Katie


----------



## HarryWilliams

Katie, Are you there or getting a direct report? Thanks for the info either way. HPW


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth

Hey there... Getting a direct report the cell phone service stinks... And I get a report 2 or 3 times a day.... Katie


----------



## ramblinmaxx

Katie,
We appreciate your updates.
Thanks,
Marty


----------



## Richard Finch

*Thanks Katy*

Thanks for the updates Katy!!!!

Keep em' coming.



Richard


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth

Still not done yet...
They had to Stop the test due to a cattle round up that was in the middle of the test...

Katie


----------



## Wade Thurman

Is there any video shows with this National?


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth

The videos are at www.akc.org
There isn't any today they are waiting until tomorrow to post them... Katie


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth

They are running 7 dogs an hour they will run until 8pm their time. One pick up so far... Not sure who that was... dog 111 ran at 6PM our time...

Katie G.


----------



## Aaron Homburg

*con*

Katy-

Thanks for the reports....they are much appreciated!!


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth

Another hour or so to go call backs will be posted 2 nite at the hotel I will try to get them for you guys! Katie


----------



## Becky Mills

Thanks, Katy! We sure do appreciate you!
Anxious regards,
Becky


----------



## Aussie

The videos are great.


----------



## Russ

MKaty Gutermuth said:


> They are running 7 dogs an hour they will run until 8pm their time. One pick up so far... Not sure who that was... dog 111 ran at 6PM our time...
> 
> Katie G.


Isn't dog #111 the last one to run? Am I missing something?

Russ


----------



## Trevor Toberny

they dont run in order.


----------



## lablover

111 is the last dog on the list.


----------



## Russ

fowl hunter said:


> they dont run in order.


They do normally run in order at the Nationals. There are no other stakes running.


----------



## MardiGras

The rotation was posted to be 1-28-56-83. So, yesterday for the 2nd/3rd series they started with dog #28.... that means... dog #27 will be the last one to run tonight.


----------



## Trevor Toberny

oh ok, my bad. I figured it wouldnt be fair to start with number 1 every series.If you made it through each series it would suck running first


----------



## Russ

Doh! I am letting work getting in the way of rational thinking..


----------



## Trevor Toberny

thats what I thought,i didntthink they started with 1 every series.thanks for the clarification


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth

I think today with the rotation dog 56 or 58 would be last to run.... Katie


----------



## Russ

It looks like it will be dog 27.


----------



## Guest

Russ said:


> Doh! I am letting work getting in the way of rational thinking..


Rookie! :wink: :twisted: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ken Guthrie

Some of the handles in the first series marks...........

Pal- Rosenblum
Rhoney- M. Russell


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth

Ken Guthrie said:


> Some of the handles in the first series marks...........
> 
> Pal- Rosenblum
> Rhoney- M. Russell


M. Russell and Rhoney  I'm sorry to hear that


----------



## msdaisey

Mr. Cropper is not expecting to be back, but he won't know until probably 11PM our time (when I will hopefully be asleep).


----------



## Ken Guthrie

I was told Mac's dog #67 Dyna was a scratch after bitch check.

Cannot be positive about that at this point as it doesn't show a scratch on callbacks.


----------



## K G

Wouldn't that be a rip.......having to scratch 2 dogs at the same National??

107 has already been scratched.....

kg


----------



## mjh345

12 dogs dropped. Dogs #'s 15,39, 51, 53, 61, 69, 90, 94, 95, 96, 108, &109 were not called back. Next series will start at 8:00 in the same general area. Charley Hines and #56 Windy City's Secret Signal will be first to run


----------



## WRL

Anyone know which dogs have handled on the marks so far?

WRL


----------



## Ken Guthrie

Ken Guthrie said:


> I was told Mac's dog #67 Dyna was a scratch after bitch check.
> 
> Cannot be positive about that at this point as it doesn't show a scratch on callbacks.


Obviously this was incorrect information.

The callbacks still have this dog in.


----------



## Ken Guthrie

WRL said:


> Anyone know which dogs have handled on the marks so far?
> 
> WRL


I know 1 that did that's still in...........

Rhoney - M. Russell


----------



## Mark Sehon

42 handled in the first.


----------



## Dennis

Mark Sehon said:


> 42 handled in the first.


14 handled in the first series.


----------



## jamen

*Anyone know which dogs have handled on the marks so far? *

I know of three that did, and are all out now. Sorry to see them go, but they still "made it to the show" and congrats for that accomplishment.

Jeff


----------



## Suzanne Burr

Anyone know why Rob & Janice's AFC Inherit The River was scratched?
Suzanne B


----------



## JusticeDog

Sorry to see Star, Diamond and Ruffian go....


----------



## Anthony Heath

> Anyone know why Rob & Janice's AFC Inherit The River was scratched?


Unfortunately experienced a torsion (GDV?) event during the pre-national training week. My understanding is that surgery was performed and he? will be OK. I don't know and have not talked to Rob, but this is what was conveyed to me during a status update prior to Sunday.


----------



## AlexM

Anyone know how Larry Calvert and Chance are doing??


----------



## Mark Sehon

Dog "42" handled in the first.


----------



## weebegoldens

Any other news today?


----------



## moscowitz

Hows Rex Bell and Bart Clark doing?


----------



## moscowitz

Hows Rex Bell and Bart Clark doing?


----------



## EdA

4th series is a triple across water (not much as is standard in the 4th) with 2 retired and a flyer, no word yet as to the difficulty or success rate


----------



## Trevor Toberny

is there usually a standard on how things go in a Nat'l?I know it is all up to the judges but does history say they usually do certain things in certain series?Is it usually normal for so many dogs to make it out of the 1st few series?sounds like it is anyone game there so far.


----------



## EdA

fowl hunter said:


> is there usually a standard on how things go in a Nat'l?I know it is all up to the judges but does history say they usually do certain things in certain series?Is it usually normal for so many dogs to make it out of the 1st few series?sounds like it is anyone game there so far.


yes, yes, and yes


----------



## Trevor Toberny

thanks thanks thanks.


----------



## Suzanne Burr

Thanks Anthony, re: Rob Reuter's dog. He's been running well and to see him scratched was unusual. Sure glad they got to a vet in time and hope he's better soon. 
Suzanne B


----------



## Tom Watson

*National Am*

From the descriptons of the set-up on WRC/AKC, sounds like they may be getting more answers on this series.


----------



## Ken Guthrie

From watching the video's, this test seems like the judges are still playing nice. Of coarse, TV can suggest otherwise.

WHAT :shock: Did I see decoys in the test?

Certainly not, these dogs aren't used to seeing them are they? :lol:


----------



## jill

Done for the night and still have 31 dogs to run in the morning. Each dog taking about 7 min and should be done by noon or one.


----------



## Angie B

From my very "limited" experience of viewing nationals,,,, the nut cutting doesn't start in ernest until the 5th series.....

Angie


----------



## MRGD

Do they do honors in field trials? From the Charlie Hines clip it looks like a dog honors on lead. 

tt


----------



## birdthrower51

I certainly have not seen all the dogs run on these tests, but I can give you the handles that I know of.and what series #4-1st & 4th, 7-4th, 14-1st, 15-1st, 17-1st, 22, 4th, 39-1st, 42, , 51-1st, 56-4th, 83-4th, 95-1st, 00-1st, 100-4th, 101-4th, 110-PU 4th, 111-4th
Some of the dogs & handlers that ran the 2-3rd series Sunday night have sat idle for two days waiting to run the 4th series in the morning. Glad that was not us. Sun is plenty warm, can't find any trees to sit under.
GS


----------



## MRGD

Creek Robber is all business in the video clip. What a dog.

tt


----------



## msdaisey

MRGD said:


> Do they do honors in field trials? From the Charlie Hines clip it looks like a dog honors on lead.
> 
> tt


If you honor on lead in a FT, you are not in contention.


----------



## Losthwy

Anybody have a link to the videos?


----------



## MRGD

http://www.akc.org/events/field_trials/retrievers/narc/2007/tuesday.cfm


----------



## MRGD

That's just Tueday. You can go back a page and see the prior days.

tt


----------



## Doug Trautman

If the rotation started at 56, I think that was the test dog honoring on lead.


----------



## Losthwy

Thanks M.


----------



## MRGD

Ok, that makes sense.


----------



## Mark Littlejohn

Looked like Bocephus ran a mediocre blind today...


----------



## Emily Faith

From the looks of it, Bo and Jane got surprised by the cows coming into the test. It's hard to tell exactly where the blind stake is in the video, but it sure appears as though the bovine were right where the dog needed to be to pick up the bird. I am sure the judges will take that into account. I'm glad Jane and Bo were abble to gut it out and get the blind done.


----------



## Steve

When Bo was running, you can hear the wind on the video. From what I heard that a number of dogs ran and couldn't hear the whistles.


----------



## jill

Gary thought they were going to finish up from yesterday and then he heard it is a big land blind, and finish that in time for the workers party.

Workers psrty is always so fun!!

Should see alot of dogs getting cut today.


----------



## Guest

How many series are they going to have total? I am going back tomorrow to watch, so it seems like they will start with the fifth series tomorrow morning.


----------



## EdA

Juris said:


> How many series are they going to have total? I am going back tomorrow to watch, so it seems like they will start with the fifth series tomorrow morning.


the blind today will be the 5th, if they finish it today tomorrow morning will be the 6th (land marks probably)

traditionally the 5th is marks but they are moving after today and they do not want to split a series, expect a big cut after 6

by rules of The National Amateur Retriever Club 10 series (minimum)


----------



## K G

> Gary thought they were going to finish up from yesterday and then he heard it is a big land blind, and finish that in time for the workers party.
> 
> Workers party is always so fun!!
> 
> *Should see alot of dogs getting cut today*.


That'll be a shame, since 60% of the testing/series _so far_ will have been blinds..... 8) 

Marking is of pr......_nevermind_......... :? 

Sure hope it doesn't happen that way regards,

kg


----------



## AmiableLabs

Did anyone give Stacy the callbacks?


----------



## FOM

AmiableLabs said:


> Did anyone give Stacy the callbacks?


Does anyone know what the callbacks are - assuming they finished the 4th series???

FOM


----------



## EdA

FOM said:


> Does anyone know what the callbacks are - assuming they finished the 4th series???


it should be done by now, waiting for someone to get into cellphone range, Norman handled, Kweezy was excellent, O'Connell's Bull had a big hunt and a handle in the first, he is on his way home I am told

15 out after the 4th, I do not have numbers of the drops except that Norman (#7) was dropped


----------



## FOM

This is what I got so far:



> After 4 - 15 dropped. Came from Mark R - unfortunately Mark and Norman are out. As is Charlie Hines and Aunt Cody- Kweezy, Pogo, Birdy, Rhoney, Kate still playing.


Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## jill

I agree with you about marking being the most important.

I asked Gary to call during the drive but have not heard anything yet.


----------



## Franco

What, no one uses Verizone Wireless!?!

They put the whole network behind you.

Can you hear me now?...can you hear me now?...can you hear me now?...can you hear me now?

:lol:


----------



## Steve Amrein

Aaah modern technology..............


----------



## Ducks and Dogs

Per Working Retriever Central

15 dogs were dropped. They are numbers 2, 4, 7, 22, 33, 35, 37, 43, 52, 56, 58, 77, 84, 110, and 111


----------



## spaightlabs

that'd keep all 3 of Ted Shih's dogs in...I gotta cheerfor a fellow Coloradoan...


----------



## Suzanne Burr

Gee, remember when we used to have to wait a day or two or even till someone got home from the Natls., to know what was going on? And then if we wanted to know what the tests looked like we had to wait till FTNews came out!  Times they have changed--now we get antsy if we don't hear what's going on within minutes after a test!
I've nearly worn out my mouse clicking into the internet and between the sites trying to find out what's going on.
Suzanne B
(Who gets to go into the office and use a satellite to get service this afternoon. WooHoo!)


----------



## Steve Amrein

Does YBS only do the national open ? I thought that was really to notch.


----------



## junbe

Five series have been completed today and it appears all series have been ducks. Any inside scoop why pheasants aren't available to be used? 

Jack


----------



## Trevor Toberny

maybe once the test get tougher and they start dropping more dogs the pheasants will be used.Seems like they are being nice with the nice scented ducks.


----------



## FOM

With sage brush, pheasants would be even tougher to scent!! 

Sage brush sucks!

FOM


----------



## EdA

junbe said:


> Five series have been completed today and it appears all series have been ducks. Any inside scoop why pheasants aren't available to be used? Jack


Apparently they did not have enough roosters on site for the 1st series so they used ducks. Then they shot 75 pheasants for birds for the land blind :shock:


----------



## Guest

junbe said:


> Five series have been completed today and it appears all series have been ducks. Any inside scoop why pheasants aren't available to be used?
> 
> Jack


I thought the first series flyer was a pheasant? I thought?


----------



## EdA

Kristie Wilder said:


> I thought the first series flyer was a pheasant? I thought?


Nope.....

according to WRC report and eyewitnesses

flyer guns shot a flying mallard hen....


----------



## Guest

EdA said:


> Kristie Wilder said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the first series flyer was a pheasant? I thought?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.....
> 
> according to WRC report
> 
> "a set of live flyer guns shot a flying mallard hen................"
Click to expand...

I wonder if it's a misprint? Because got the report from one of my puppies and thought owner talked about hen pheasant flyer....

says duck on akc, too. guess not.


----------



## Guest

> With sage brush, pheasants would be even tougher to scent!!
> 
> Sage brush sucks!


Sage brush there is the most potent sage brush that I've ever smelled. I could taste it in my mouth no matter what I ate or drank. It took a couple of hours after I got home to get that taste out of my mouth.

I hope there is not as much sage brush in Castle Rock for the rest of the championship.


----------



## EdA

Kristie Wilder said:


> I wonder if it's a misprint? Because got the report from one of my puppies and thought owner talked about hen pheasant flyer....


not according to the handler of a competing dog who I spoke to who was very emphatic about the lack of enough roosters for the first series......

and a hen pheasant flyer is sage brush could be a killer for the first series


----------



## JS

AKC has a pic of #82 carrying a hen pheasant. Don't know when the picture was taken tho.
JS


----------



## EdA

JS said:


> AKC has a pic of #82 carrying a hen pheasant. Don't know when the picture was taken tho.


hen pheasants were planted for the 2nd series land blind, every picture from Series 1 of a dog with a bird in it's mouth shows a hen mallard


----------



## Excaliber

MRGD said:


> Creek Robber is all business in the video clip. What a dog.
> 
> tt


I'm new to this FT game but I've been watching these videos with great interest and I was very impressed with Creek Robber. WOW!!!!!!
What a nice dog.

I can't believe how straight he runs.

I'd like a dog like that.


----------



## FOM

Juris said:


> I hope there is not as much sage brush in Castle Rock for the rest of the championship.


Out that way there is sage brush almost every where.......

Yucky stuff....not only does it make scenting difficultm it makes running straight lines tough, too!

FOM


----------



## JS

Excaliber said:


> MRGD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Creek Robber is all business in the video clip. What a dog.
> 
> tt
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new to this FT game but I've been watching these videos with great interest and I was very impressed with Creek Robber. WOW!!!!!!
> What a nice dog.
> 
> I can't believe how straight he runs.
> 
> *I'd like a dog like that.*
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: Are you sure about that???

Me too regards,

JS


----------



## Granddaddy

Not being from that beautiful area, what do you hunt in sage brush? I've hunted west KS, IA & SD for years for pheasants & ducks but don't remember spending much time in sage brush while hunting there & don't think it would be high on the list for training. Wonder how the dogs' feet are holding up in that terrain?


----------



## Kris Hunt

The terrain at the Ranch is Very Difficult. Not only is it very dry, there is lots of sage brush and steep hills. It is extremely difficult for dogs to hold a line. I ran a field trial there last year, in fact, the Open was held in the exact same area as the National has been so far. The water blind I ran was about another 150 yards longer, but there was more water then. Makes the water blind at the national look like puppy play, and I'm sure it isn't.

Regarding birds, the birds were ordered by the National committee and the bird people were told what birds were wanted and when they wanted them. For the life of me, I can't figure out why they would shoot 90 some pheasants for use on a land blind, craziness!!! So now as you can guess it, they are short on hen pheasants to use for the trial. From what I hear, it is not very well organized.

Kris 
Blacktail Labradors


----------



## Lonny Taylor

You could hunt sage grouse.


----------



## Waterdogs

Sagebrush is awsome. The old growth sage is really cool and holds tons of birds. Nothing like the smell of sage after a rain. Quail, Huns,chukers, Sage hens and pheasants can all be found in the sage in Idaho. It is a trip to train in but alot of places you find it you will find stuff you don't want to train in. Cheat grass,Foxtail and sand burs,Goat heads and so on. The higher the elevation the less likely you are to have them mixed into the sage.


----------



## Marv Baumer

Kris Hunt said:


> The terrain at the Ranch is Very Difficult. Not only is it very dry, there is lots of sage brush and steep hills. It is extremely difficult for dogs to hold a line. I ran a field trial there last year, in fact, the Open was held in the exact same area as the National has been so far. The water blind I ran was about another 150 yards longer, but there was more water then. Makes the water blind at the national look like puppy play, and I'm sure it isn't.
> 
> Regarding birds, the birds were ordered by the National committee and the bird people were told what birds were wanted and when they wanted them. For the life of me, I can't figure out why they would shoot 90 some pheasants for use on a land blind, craziness!!! So now as you can guess it, they are short on hen pheasants to use for the trial. From what I hear, it is not very well organized.
> 
> Kris
> Blacktail Labradors


----------



## Marv Baumer

Kris Hunt said:


> The terrain at the Ranch is Very Difficult. Not only is it very dry, there is lots of sage brush and steep hills. It is extremely difficult for dogs to hold a line. I ran a field trial there last year, in fact, the Open was held in the exact same area as the National has been so far. The water blind I ran was about another 150 yards longer, but there was more water then. Makes the water blind at the national look like puppy play, and I'm sure it isn't.
> 
> Regarding birds, the birds were ordered by the National committee and the bird people were told what birds were wanted and when they wanted them. For the life of me, I can't figure out why they would shoot 90 some pheasants for use on a land blind, craziness!!! So now as you can guess it, they are short on hen pheasants to use for the trial. From what I hear, it is not very well organized.
> 
> Kris
> Blacktail Labradors


I beleive that there were 30 hen phesants shot for the land blind not 80. 

As far as the organization is concerned while there may be some behind the scenes issues, the marshalls are doing a good job of keeping things moving and if there are any problems, they are well concealed from the contestants.
Every thing seems to be moving along as well as other nationals I have run.


----------



## Sue Kiefer

Callbacks after the "Workers Party" from the 5th??????????


----------



## msdaisey

No callbacks from a friend there, yet, but tomorrow, the judges are kicking some a$$.

Apparently, the 7th will be a land/water quad with 2 pheasants and 2 ducks. 

Two or three (he's not sure which) will be retired.


----------



## EdA

ginger69 said:


> Callbacks after the "Workers Party" from the 5th??????????


yeah, bet that makes for some unhappy contestants :shock:


----------



## Kris Hunt

Well whether it was 40 or 80 shot for the blinds, it sure seems a waste of birds when they had at least a hundred fresh shot ducks from the same day. Either way, I can tell you for certain they are short on hen pheasants. They shot a bunch during set up week too, so someone miss counted when ordering birds.

I'm sure the judges can get as tough as they want, I've seen the place, it is not hard to put up a tough test. The dogs running must be in top physical condition not only from the terrain but the altitude.

One other thing to note is that no-one is allowed to train on this ranch. 

Kris 
Blacktail Labradors


----------



## K G

> Apparently, the 7th will be a land/water quad with 2 pheasants and 2 ducks.


What will the 6th be?

kg


----------



## msdaisey

Could be the 6th - Dewar's was involved. :lol: 8)


----------



## K G

As well it should be, under these circumstances..... :wink: 

It ain't the same as being there regards,

kg


----------



## kjrice

FOM said:


> Juris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope there is not as much sage brush in Castle Rock for the rest of the championship.
> 
> 
> 
> Out that way there is sage brush almost every where.......
> 
> Yucky stuff....not only does it make scenting difficultm it makes running straight lines tough, too!
> 
> FOM
Click to expand...

Welcome to my hell. :lol:


----------



## Aussie

Just returned from morning training, currently with ice packs on both knees, watching clips. 

http://www.akc.org/events/field_trials/retrievers/narc/2007/wednesday.cfm


----------



## Judy Chute

*5th is on AKC*

5th is up..

"Jake" and "Stanley" clips..

Wow..John is literally blowing in the wind...surprised "Stanley" could hear the whistle..


----------



## FOM

Callbacks to the 5th, dropped: 5, 8, 24, 60, 78, 83, 85, 98, 100, 103 per AKC website...

FOM


----------



## Judy Chute

FOM said:


> Callbacks to the 5th, dropped: 5, 8, 24, 60, 78, 83, 85, 98, 100, 103 per AKC website...
> 
> FOM


...shoot....  #5

.."Jake", #102 ..GO ANDY!!! and 82. FC AFC Emberain Beau Geste / Handler: Judy Rasmuson ..still in


----------



## AmiableLabs

FOM said:


> Callbacks to the 5th, dropped: 5, 8, 24, 60, 78, 83, 85, 98, 100, 103 per AKC website...


I count forty-two gone, sixty-nine still playing.

I predict the 6th will claim about thirty.


----------



## Kris Hunt

According to my sources, the 6th series will be a land quad with a hen pheasant and rooster flyer. 7th series is currently rumored to be a water quad.

Kris
Blacktail Labradors


----------



## Guest

I'm leaving for the Nat'l right now. I'll see if my husband will use my account to update you guys.


----------



## lablover

Kris Hunt said:


> According to my sources, the 6th series will be a land quad with a hen pheasant and rooster flyer. 7th series is currently rumored to be a water quad.
> 
> Kris
> Blacktail Labradors


Ah yes... the pencils are being sharpened.


----------



## EdA

Marv Baumer said:


> I beleive that there were 30 hen phesants shot for the land blind not 80..


30 were shot on Sunday but they came back through water and were unsuitable for use on Monday, 35-40 more were shot on Monday to complete the test (so said one of the gunners)


----------



## John Schmidt

Kris Hunt said:


> One other thing to note is that no-one is allowed to train on this ranch.
> 
> Kris
> Blacktail Labradors


Which ranch are you referring to, Chicken Creek, or Castle Rock? 

They had training areas on Chicken Creek just down the road from the area where they were doing series 1-5.

John


----------



## EdA

junbe said:


> Five series have been completed today and it appears all series have been ducks. Any inside scoop why pheasants aren't available to be used? Jack


Series #4 was a mixed bag, the pheasants from the land blind were used on one of the marks


----------



## Kris Hunt

John Schmidt said:


> Kris Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> One other thing to note is that no-one is allowed to train on this ranch.
> 
> Kris
> Blacktail Labradors
> 
> 
> 
> Which ranch are you referring to, Chicken Creek, or Castle Rock?
> 
> They had training areas on Chicken Creek just down the road from the area where they were doing series 1-5.
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Chicken Creek. Training areas for pre-national or year round? I was told last year that the ranch is not available for training, even to the richest of dog owners.

Kris


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth

The 6th series is a tripple with 2 flyer's rooster and a hen and the dead bird is a hen. The only dog that I know about is dog #12 Dr. Craig and Peaches did a good job...   Katie


----------



## Zack

How many,if any, previously untitiled dogs have ever won a National Amatuer?


----------



## Becky Mills

Don't know about others but FC FTCH NAFC Days End Northern Express, aka Pepper, did not have her AFC before she won the '05 National Am.


----------



## EdA

Zack said:


> How many,if any, previously untitiled dogs have ever won a National Amatuer?


there has never been a non-titled National Amateur winner, one AFC, many FC-AFC, a few NFC &/or NAFC


----------



## Zack

EdA said:


> Zack said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many,if any, previously untitiled dogs have ever won a National Amatuer?
> 
> 
> 
> there has never been a non-titled National Amateur winner, one AFC, many FC-AFC, a few NFC &/or NAFC
Click to expand...

Interesting. I wonder then how many make it to be a finalist?


----------



## EdA

Zack said:


> Interesting. I wonder then how many make it to be a finalist?


that would be more to determine, last year Trumarc's Li'l Ms Pogo was an untitled finalist who was in conention to the end


----------



## Bayou Magic

EdA said:


> Zack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. I wonder then how many make it to be a finalist?
> 
> 
> 
> that would be more to determine, last year Trumarc's Li'l Ms *Pogo* was an untitled finalist who was in conention to the end
Click to expand...

Does anyone know how Pogo is doing so far? She is a fun little dog to watch.

fp


----------



## EdA

Bayou Magic said:


> Does anyone know how Pogo is doing so far? She is a fun little dog to watch.fp


she was good through 5, no report yet today


----------



## John Gassner

Sixth series is a very tough triple. Lots of handles and lots of pick-ups. Hen pheasant retired middle 250-275.Hen pheasant flyer retired 225. Rooster flyer 225. Hen flyer is tough to come up with. Very tough terrain.

Busler's Rooster is out with a back injury. Big hunts on every bird. Cori handled. Drake picked up. Many more with similar work. Pogo did a nice job!

8-9 minutes per dog. They will try to complete this series today.


John


----------



## Buzz

John Gassner said:


> Busler's Rooster is out with a back injury.


I am sorry to hear that. I sure hope he'll be alright.

Good luck John.


----------



## Steve Amrein

John Gassner said:


> Sixth series is a very tough triple. Lots of handles and lots of pick-ups. Hen pheasant retired middle 250-275.Hen pheasant flyer retired 225. Rooster flyer 225. Hen flyer is tough to come up with. Very tough terrain.
> 
> Busler's Rooster is out with a back injury. Big hunts on every bird. Cori handled. Drake picked up. Many more with similar work. Pogo did a nice job!
> 
> 8-9 minutes per dog. They will try to complete this series today.
> 
> 
> John


How is Jake doing ??????


----------



## labman52738

John Gassner said:


> Sixth series is a very tough triple. Lots of handles and lots of pick-ups. Hen pheasant retired middle 250-275.Hen pheasant flyer retired 225. Rooster flyer 225. Hen flyer is tough to come up with. Very tough terrain.
> 
> Busler's Rooster is out with a back injury. Big hunts on every bird. Cori handled. Drake picked up. Many more with similar work. Pogo did a nice job!
> 
> 8-9 minutes per dog. They will try to complete this series today.
> 
> 
> John


How many dogs have picked it up clean? I have been rooting for Cori, if you meant Hunting Hills Coriander.


----------



## Starky

Just talked to Tom Bogusky, his dog Abe # 65 did good , had a little hunt with left bird. He feels the control bird, long center has been tough on the dogs. Dog 70 is running, 6th will go late into the evening if it completes, number of no birds, and its possible rain might creep in before its over.

Gary Storch


----------



## Suzanne Burr

Just peeked at AKC's pix of the 6th series. That cover is wicked...and so is the terrain!
I noticed #27, AFC Sundown's Lean Mack's Mad Dash is wearing or has something taped on, but I couldn't tell what. Anybody know what it is?
Suzanne B who is now down to 3 favorites.


----------



## Trevor Toberny

isnt that Roger Byrds dog.I heard it is a pretty darn good job


----------



## MardiGras

#27 is wearing a vest - chest protection. He had an injury a few months ago - they are just using the vest to prevent any further injury to that area.


----------



## John Gassner

Cloud cover has cooled things off. Test is still very tough. one string of 4 or 5 dogs with VG+ work. Auggie did a good job. Bo picked up. Lanse did a nice job.

Less than 50% success.


John


----------



## 2tall

Can someone tell what happened with #13, Diva, when she did not pick up the bird? I couldnt telll much from the AKC Vid, but it looked like the handler was very concerned, examining her and all before she got all the way back. I did not notice her dropped after that one, so what happened?

Also, do I understand no mo Bo?  I liked that one!


----------



## Bryan Manning

WRC report says #13 was impaled in the mouth with sage brush and got a rerun.


----------



## msdaisey

I do find it interesting that #27's vest is orange. You would think that they could find a camo one . . .

Of course, I have seen a handler spray paint the back of his dog's neck orange before he ran the water blind. . . :lol:


----------



## Guest

tuffpup said:


> WRC report says #13 was impaled in the mouth with sage brush and got a rerun.


 That's my baby... One thing John was worried about was that she would barrel through all that stuff... Poor thing. Going to watch the video...


----------



## ErinsEdge

Evidently 50% are handling according to a handler.


----------



## Breck

As tough as it sounds on the dogs at the National Amateur I sure wish we we're there.

I was wondering about those of you that had points but did not get the win needed to qualify.

How many points did you have?

We had 11. (2 seconds, 1 open second, 2 thirds)

Anyone with more?


----------



## Franco

Breck said:


> We had 11. (2 seconds, 1 open second, 2 thirds)
> 
> Anyone with more?


Breck, you and Darla had a great year! Y'all will get at least a WIN over the next one.

We ran 6 Ams over the last year and got the WIN and a JAM. We will run more Ams over the next year.


----------



## ErinsEdge

Buzz said:


> John Gassner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Busler's Rooster is out with a back injury.
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry to hear that. I sure hope he'll be alright.
> 
> Good luck John.
Click to expand...

Report is they are on their way home and he is now acting ok. He wiped out on one of the ditches and was obviously hurting but finished the test.


----------



## 2tall

Wow, I can not believe the sport is set up in such a way as to likely cause injury to these fabulous dogs. We all know theywill give more than they have to us, why in hades take a chance on their health and well being to test in such a hostile environment. Yes I understand accidents and misfortune can happen while hunting, but holy cow, do we have to chance our wonderful dogs to test them???? I am not enjoying this anymore.


----------



## tshuntin

I am torn on this situation. First, yes I do genuinely care about my dogs and their well being and safety. That is of utmost importance to me with my dogs. 

That being said, these games at this level are more than just our average dogs. These are the hardest working, highest level, most talented, ambitious, hard driving, competetive (yes the dogs are too not just us), die to make a retrieve, hardest working, most athletic dogs in the sport and maybe the world. These dogs are the TOP level cream of the crop. All of their goal is to compete and win. At this level I think it is more than just a hobby that is fun. There is a lot more to it than that and it is a little different for everyone there. I truly feel if these competetors that are there right now really thought these conditions were too dangerous, dang near every one of them would pull out. (some have) 

We all take chances with many things with our dogs. They can get injured so easily by the most simple things. No matter how careful you are there is always a possibility that something bad can happen. Just as in hunting, every time you step to the line in a ht/ft there is a chance something can happen. The question is, is the gain or satisfaction worth the risk??? I would say for pretty much all of us it is, or we would not do this. 

It is not just dogs that risk health. Many people risk injury or worse in both activity and work. Does that mean we all stop working or taking risk. It is easy to look at pro athletes and see the danger or risk many of them take to play their game. Some people will discount that being the money they make (which may be a valid point) but, regardless of the money they are risking there health and well being for that _Job_. Now look at so many other people out there that work in dangerous conditions. Look at the American Steel worker, some of the hardest working people in the world. There job is not easy and with poor awarness they can put themselves in very dangerous situations. Many other jobs are like this too obviously.

I guess my point is we all choose what we feel is safe and what risks we are willing to take. I include our dogs choices as our own being we are making the choice for them.

I hope no harm ever comes to any of our dogs again but, we know the risk. 

I can't wait to see the last of these fine animals this saturday. Travis


----------



## EdA

2tall said:


> Wow, I can not believe the sport is set up in such a way as to likely cause injury to these fabulous dogs. .


hmmmm, slightly overstated, how many injuries??????.....1 or 2 dogs of 111........is that a 1% or 2% injury rate, I'd bet that lots industries would be happy with that rate of on job injury

athletic injuries in dogs or humans can occur almost anywhere, I have had injuries to dogs happen in places that looked totally safe, dogs learn how to negotiate what they can see, it's the unseen that sometimes present problems


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

tuffpup said:


> WRC report says #13 was impaled in the mouth with sage brush and got a rerun.



Dog prolly zigged when it should have zagged. :wink:


----------



## Guest

EdA said:


> 2tall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I can not believe the sport is set up in such a way as to likely cause injury to these fabulous dogs. .
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmm, slightly overstated, how many injuries??????.....1 or 2 dogs of 111........is that a 1% or 2% injury rate, I'd bet that lots industries would be happy with that rate of on job injury
> 
> interesting that someone 2000 miles away who has never run, qualified for, or attended a National can critique one :?.......but as the old saying goes opinions are like $^#holes, everyone has one :wink:
Click to expand...

1 or 2% injury rate ANNUALLY maybe?? Not within a few days? Why do you have to have been to a national to be concerned about dogs getting injured?

Hold on, let's do an inventory:

1 dog running bandaged
1 dog with sagebrush to the mouth
1 dog heading home with possible back injury
maybe more I missed, not sure.

not sure what I might have missed... still a few days to go. Hope nobody else gets hurt.


----------



## Breck

Thanks Ed for commenting.
I wrote a PM to the guy but deleted it thinking I was a bit harsh.
I am upset that people who know jack about field trials feel the need to comment.
Nice way to ruin the National reporting.


----------



## Guest

Breck said:


> Thanks Ed for commenting.
> I wrote a PM to the guy but deleted it thinking I was a bit harsh.
> I am upset that people who know jack about field trials feel the need to comment.
> Nice way to ruin the National reporting.


What does the fact that it's a "field trial" (ooooohhh aaaaaaahhhhhh) have to do with dogs getting injured??

Does that mean that "field trials" (oooohhhh aaaaaahhhh) are "allowed" to put dogs at physical risk because they are "field trials"?

triatheletes don't swim through jellyfish, bike through barbed wire and run over hot coals?

Are you saying that "field trialers" don't have their dogs physical well-being at heart? Because I find that hard to believe.

A dog did die in a ditch at the master national almost a decade ago. It can happen and I hope there's nobody on here that thinks it's worth the risk.

-K


----------



## EdA

Kristie Wilder said:


> Does that mean that "field trials" (oooohhhh aaaaaahhhh) are "allowed" to put dogs at physical risk because they are "field trials"?


OK then, let's put this in "hunting dog" perspective since you train dogs for hunt tests (and hunting I presume), please go hunting in areas other than South Georgia where the terrain is foreign to you and unpleasant. 

Sometimes dogs are injured doing their job, this is no different, the National Amateur is not a "field day" for retrievers, it is serious competition with some inherent risks, those who choose not to assume those inherent risks have the option of staying home.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt

You know what they say, if you dont want to run with the big dogs stay on the porch. 
Last dog standing wins. :wink:


----------



## Steve Shaver

I train, trial, and hunt test in the exact same type of terrain and never have had a problem in 9 years. I do not consider it dangerous to my dogs. If I did I wouldnt do it.
Funny how when something out of the ordinary happens people start looking for something or someone to blame. Accidents happen. A dog can get hurt running around the back yard but is more at risk when running flat out over uneven terrain. You can get hurt pulling your car out of the driveway but are more at risk when you get on the freeway. S#!t happens.
A local dog here broke his leg getting out of the truck just two or three weeks before last years National which he was qualified to run. Serious bummer but S#!t happens.
Bottom line is the ground they are running on is no more dangerous than any other.


----------



## AmiableLabs

I have seen and heard several times of when FTers deemed the conditions too dangerous for their dogs and pulling them. Yes, this is a National, but these people care about their dogs AND their reputation.

There are multiple AKC field reps present at the event. Not to mention dozens of well-knowing and experienced handlers.

I am more inclinded to trust the actions of those on the ground in Utah than us back here on a virtual Bulleting Board.


----------



## Russ

We train in similar sage brush terrain in the back county of San Diego. It has never been a problem.

We hunt the dogs in areas where there are lots of barb wire fences, irrigation ditches and volcanic rock. I do not think it is unusual in the western US. We do not usually run our dogs in the conditions seen in the National Open in the St. Louis area.

My cousin is a triathele and has been stung many times by jellyfish while competing and training. I have been stung many times, also, while swimming with my dogs, so I assume they have also been stung.


----------



## Steve Shaver

AmiableLabs said:


> I have seen and heard several times of when FTers deemed the conditions too dangerous for their dogs and pulling them. Yes, this is a National, but these people care about their dogs AND their reputation.
> 
> There are multiple AKC field reps present at the event. Not to mention dozens of well-knowing and experienced handlers.
> 
> I am more inclinded to trust the actions of those on the ground in Utah than us back here on a virtual Bulleting Board.







Well said :!:


----------



## Paul Rainbolt

I can tell you # 27 has had that chest injury for most of this year. It is actually from a surgery they did to remove this large flap of skin in the center of his chest, Roger named the dog Rooster because weird growth which looked like something you would see on a rooster head. It has been a nuisance to get it to heal because of its location.


----------



## Breck

What I'm saying is I would rather hear about the dog work and callbacks than hear over dramatizations from people who have never been to a field trial.
I do feel badly for the injured dogs and their owners and hope all recover to play another day.

This is a risky sport and we elect to play it knowing it. To insinuate that I don't care about my dogs well being is just wrong. Those wishing to totaly insulate their dog from risk might chose to keep them in a padded kennel.


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

Amen Dr. Ed....kind of like the bucking bull business...it’s a lot of fun but riders can get seriously injured, killed and bulls can break their legs, backs or necks. That is just the downside of the game. I found out the hard way and watched my best bulls career end in a moment. 

There is not a person I know in the FT game that would knowingly set up a test to injure a dog and to insinuate the judges/committee would do so is thoughtless at best. 

This entire dialogue reminded me of one of Dale Earnhardt famous quotes when a few of the drivers where whining about the dangers of racing; 
"If you're not a race driver, stay the hell home. Don't come here and grumble about going too fast. Get the hell out of the race car if you've got feathers on your legs or butt. Put a kerosene rag around your ankles so the ants won't climb up and eat that candy ass”


----------



## Rodney Crim

Does anyone know if they finished the 6th?

Also how is Prime doing? #3


----------



## Breck

Now if we could possibly get back to the real issue.
Who's got the callbacks to the 7th?


----------



## Lonny Taylor

Does anyone know if they finished the 6th series and were there callbacks?

LT


----------



## EdA

Breck said:


> Those wishing to totaly insulate their dog from risk might chose to keep them in a padded kennel.


in my many years of training, hunting, and field trialing I have experienced more injuries to my dogs from barbed wire fences than from any other thing, does this mean I choose not to train where barbed wire fences exist, nope, then I would not train them at all 

I know of one dog who tripped on a buried railroad tie, flipped up into the air and landed on her head breaking her neck, she died instantly, no one knew or recognized the poential hazard. If you think injuies are predictable check the CDC statistics for the number of people who are injured or die when they slip in the bathtub :shock:


----------



## Breck

Would someone paste Teds posts from the other thread her please?


----------



## EdA

Ted Shih said:


> I do not believe that the grounds are unsafe or dangerous - and I and my dogs have viewed them first hand.
> 
> I suspect that if we decided to stage tests on manicured golf courses, the dogs would still be injured and people would still be complaining.


----------



## John Gassner

They finished the sixth. Waiting for callbacks.


----------



## Lonny Taylor

They updated on WRC. They said 2 dogs broke, 10 picked up and 18 handled. Usually this is the super quad series that cuts the field. Obviously with the terrain the judges correctly setup a challenging triple and have had results! It said check back in morning for callbacks.

LT


----------



## Tammy Z

Per AKC's website

Dogs dropped in the 6th

2,11,14,19,23,25,26,30,34,38,42,44,46,50,54,57,62,68,71,72,73,82,87,
102,105

If I counted correctly 25 dogs

That would leave 44 still in the running

Tammy


----------



## Guest

Steve Shaver said:


> (snip)
> Funny how when something out of the ordinary happens people start looking for something or someone to blame. Accidents happen. A dog can get hurt running around the back yard but is more at risk when running flat out over uneven terrain. You can get hurt pulling your car out of the driveway but are more at risk when you get on the freeway. S#!t happens.(snip)


I don't think I blamed anyone. I asked if the grounds were dangerous (see other thread) and made comments related to how rugged and nasty the grounds seem -- and have been listening to the replies. I've had pm's (from experienced folks) who say the opposite some are saying on here. I'm not there, I know. I was just concerned and commenting on how nasty the stuff looks...

-K


----------



## 2tall

I'm going to say this, then I'll drop it. I am not averse to calculated risk. My husband is a motorcycle racer, I have been a very competitive equestrian in my younger days, the two of us lived on a 40 foot sailboat and sailed offshore (far offshore) for 5 years. What I am concerned about is exposing the dogs that trust us with their heart and soul to conditions we would not normalllyrun on at home. Why is the National such a holy grail that it is ok here for dogs to run in acknowledged danger zone? Nope, I've never been to the National, have seen one or two trials, and have pulled my dog from situations where I know his own drive is going to be a risk to him. I choose my own risk for my own self, and try to be a good guardian to my athletic hard charging dog. Just wonderiing if those that took their injured dogs home would like the chance to rethink whether this one event was worth it. 
Accidents can and do happen everywhere, we dont need to add uneccessay risks.


----------



## MardiGras

Tammy Z said:


> Per AKC's website
> 
> Dogs dropped in the 6th
> 
> 2,11,14,19,23,25,26,30,34,38,42,44,46,50,54,57,62,68,71,72,73,82,87,
> 102,105
> 
> If I counted correctly 25 dogs
> 
> That would leave 44 still in the running
> 
> Tammy


#2 was dropped in the 4th... add #1 and 74 to this list... makes 26 dogs lost in this series.


----------



## Guest

EdA said:


> Kristie Wilder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean that "field trials" (oooohhhh aaaaaahhhh) are "allowed" to put dogs at physical risk because they are "field trials"?
> 
> 
> 
> OK then, let's put this in "hunting dog" perspective since you train dogs for hunt tests (and hunting I presume), please go hunting in areas other than South Georgia where the terrain is foreign to you and unpleasant.
> 
> Sometimes dogs are injured doing their job, this is no different, the National Amateur is not a "field day" for retrievers, it is serious competition with some inherent risks, those who choose not to assume those inherent risks have the option of staying home.
Click to expand...

The "field trials" comment was simply based on the quote I was replying to, as if FT dogs should be put at greater risk because of who/what they are. 

I don't live anywhere near south georgia, fyi and have never hunted there.

We have had the opportunities to take dogs hunting in places where they could get hurt (where mussels would cut their feet, for instance) and we chose not to put them in that situation.

My dogs don't live in padded kennels, that's for sure. I've been very fortunate to not have had any major injuries during training. I had a dog almost get shot at a hunt test, though. Is that part of the risk? LOL That was pretty upsetting, actually.

Anyway, I'm not "blaming" anyone or bitching about it, I was curious because the place looks and sounds like an accident waiting to happen. And because I don't recall seeing dogs get hurt/injured/whatever at this rate before. Some of it has been explained. And that's fine.

I'm not quite getting why folks would be upset at someone that's concerned for the dog's welfare. oh well...

-K


----------



## ErinsEdge

> Just wonderiing if those that took their injured dogs home would like the chance to rethink whether this one event was worth it.


You are overthinking and magnifying. Of course they would do it over. The dog was examined by the vet and the owners were told he would be sore for a few days and to aire him every 2 hours. He was running around and fine when they aired. I've had dogs try to jump ditches with little cover many times and take spills. It's a risk with the level of desire and drive these dogs have. Most of the dogs competing at the National are not young dogs. Do you not think they would do the same while hunting?


----------



## LabLady

Sorry, but I wish we would get back on the subject of the National Amateur Reports.

Vikki


----------



## Ken Guthrie

Kristie Wilder said:


> I'm not quite getting why folks would be upset at someone that's concerned for the dog's welfare. oh well...
> 
> -K


It's like when Sofa Steve comments on whether or not A-Rod should have swung at that pitch in the dirt................

It's easy to comment on something when you've never been in that situation at that level. :wink:


----------



## Emily Faith

Sage is tough. Notice though, that the dogs from the west, who are used to running in it, don't sustain injury. They learn how to navigate that stuff. My guys, in 2003,were handling it pretty well, from pre-national training and then the national, but, they still got scratched up on their bellies. They were a little older and wiser than some of the dogs running this year and Jamie had run a western national the year before. I hate that any dog would be injured, but it really is more of an exprience factor.


----------



## Guest

Ken Guthrie said:


> Kristie Wilder said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not quite getting why folks would be upset at someone that's concerned for the dog's welfare. oh well...
> 
> -K
> 
> 
> 
> It's like when Sofa Steve comments on whether or not A-Rod should have swung at that pitch in the dirt................
> 
> It's easy to comment on something when you've never been in that situation at that level. :wink:
Click to expand...

oh, yeah, you have to actually run in a dangerous situation to assess that it might be dangerous. That makes all the sense in the world... So, until I've experienced anything dangerous, I don't and won't understand. So when glenda brown as kind enough to send me a sample of foxtail from california so I'd recognize it when I got there, I should have just run my dogs until they got a raging infection from it because I didn't know because I hadn't been there? ok... sure. 

-K


----------



## Ken Guthrie

Kristie Wilder said:


> Ken Guthrie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kristie Wilder said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not quite getting why folks would be upset at someone that's concerned for the dog's welfare. oh well...
> 
> -K
> 
> 
> 
> It's like when Sofa Steve comments on whether or not A-Rod should have swung at that pitch in the dirt................
> 
> It's easy to comment on something when you've never been in that situation at that level. :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh, yeah, you have to actually run in a dangerous situation to assess that it might be dangerous. That makes all the sense in the world... So, until I've experienced anything dangerous, I don't and won't understand. So when glenda brown as kind enough to send me a sample of foxtail from california so I'd recognize it when I got there, I should have just run my dogs until they got a raging infection from it because I didn't know because I hadn't been there? ok... sure.
> 
> -K
Click to expand...

I knew that would get you fired up.............

Too easy.. :wink: 

Next......... :lol:


----------



## Guest

Ken Guthrie said:


> Kristie Wilder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Guthrie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kristie Wilder said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not quite getting why folks would be upset at someone that's concerned for the dog's welfare. oh well...
> 
> -K
> 
> 
> 
> It's like when Sofa Steve comments on whether or not A-Rod should have swung at that pitch in the dirt................
> 
> It's easy to comment on something when you've never been in that situation at that level. :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh, yeah, you have to actually run in a dangerous situation to assess that it might be dangerous. That makes all the sense in the world... So, until I've experienced anything dangerous, I don't and won't understand. So when glenda brown as kind enough to send me a sample of foxtail from california so I'd recognize it when I got there, I should have just run my dogs until they got a raging infection from it because I didn't know because I hadn't been there? ok... sure.
> 
> -K
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew that would get you fired up.............
> 
> Too easy.. :wink:
> 
> Next......... :lol:
Click to expand...

Ooooh, I'm so fired up. Nice try... again... I have no problem letting you feel like you "win" each time, especially if it makes you feel better. wink, wink, wink


----------



## JusticeDog

Oh no, we lost the goldens jake and Beau. Too bad. And my team mate, Bob Johnson lost Weezer. 

Glad to see team mate Straka is still in with Diva, and littermate Rough is still in there.  


While I don't advocate putting our dogs in unsafe situations, knowing one of those judges personally, safety would be thought about, for sure. One of the reasons for pre-national training is to acclimate to the environment you will be running in. When you look at the temperment of these animals, they are not the type that would be happy sitting on a couch. Diva Straka included (#13). 

I've had dogs suffer injuries in training...... one turned his "wrist" stepping into a depression left by horses. another suffered an eye injury that could have been a career breaker. he went on to become my first FC. I've also had them injured jumping off the deck on my house. 

just can't wrap these dogs in a bubble regards-


----------



## Trevor Toberny

surely you dont think they set this test up with no consideration to the dogs health do you..I have been to several hunt test where the water series is in flooded timber and dogs go out there with huge water entries not knowing what may be underneath.I have lived it.My first hunting and titled dog was hunting with me and he had a big water entry and as soon as he hit the water 12-13 feet out he had a stick underwater impale into his chest and it killed him instantly,I would have obviously never ran him from there knowing that would have happened and the handlers at the Natl wouldnt be running there dogs if they were that concered and if they are that concered and think it is hazardous to there dogs and they run anyway then thats on them,it is just a test afterall.


----------



## Breck

OH, I'm sorry to hear Preacher, Weezer, Benny & Tank didn't make it through to the 7th.
I was rooting for them.


----------



## Gerard Rozas

Fowl Hunter wrote


> underwater


I worry a hell of lot more about what me and dogs CANT see then what we can see like ditches and sage brush. Found an old rusty hay rake in high grass before a test.

That being said the worst field injury i have even gotten on a dog was from a 2 foot stick in a nice pasture. He stepped on it just right with his front foot that it impaled him in the abdomen.


----------



## Ken Archer

Gerard Rozas said:


> That being said the worst field injury i have even gotten on a dog was from a 2 foot stick in a nice pasture. He stepped on it just right with his front foot that it impaled him in the abdomen.


We had a similar accident Wednesday morning when we were training. The dog ran into a stick in high cover and it impaled her inside the flank and into the leg muscle. She dropped the bird, picked it back up and brought it in and then ran two more marks before we realized she was injured. Some dogs have too much drive for their own good.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

Its been a year or 2 but I believe Ted has a thread discussing pulling his dog from a trial due to unsafe conditions. I'm pretty sure Ted would be the first to speak up if it was unsafe. So far all he said is that there is no real concerns.

/Paul


----------



## birdthrower51

Well, we are back in Iowa after a long ride home from Castlerock, UT. I want to say that we had a great time with a GREAT group. We, and Scott Dewey trained with Bill Eckett, Kenny Trott, Dave Rorem, and Jim Beck and their clients. We could not have had a better group. We thank them all for the hard work and support; and Good Luck to you that made it through the 6th!
Thief was the youngest one running, and showed us that he is going to allow us to have a great deal of fun in the next several years. 
We want to say thanks to all the hard working individuals that put this trial on, it takes many volunteers and long hours. Also thank you to the judges that give of their time.
Now we'll concentrate on the Open National!
Dave & Glenda Seivert


----------



## Guest

birdthrower51 said:


> Well, we are back in Iowa after a long ride home from Castlerock, UT. I want to say that we had a great time with a GREAT group. We, and Scott Dewey trained with Bill Eckett, Kenny Trott, Dave Rorem, and Jim Beck and their clients. We could not have had a better group. We thank them all for the hard work and support; and Good Luck to you that made it through the 6th!
> Thief was the youngest one running, and showed us that he is going to allow us to have a great deal of fun in the next several years.
> We want to say thanks to all the hard working individuals that put this trial on, it takes many volunteers and long hours. Also thank you to the judges that give of their time.
> Now we'll concentrate on the Open National!
> Dave & Glenda Seivert


Congratulations on the great run!


----------



## Steve Amrein

It looks like the judges are in control and getting answers. Are any teams standing out of the remaining dogs. Other than drops a few vids and injury reports not much news who the gallery has picked as current leaders.


----------



## Zack

Any word on what the 7th setup is?


----------



## MRGD

Don't know ya, but from on here, but GO TED!!! Two still in. That's pretty great.

tt


----------



## John Schmidt

Zack said:


> Any word on what the 7th setup is?


Should be a water blind.

John


----------



## EdA

John Schmidt said:


> Zack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any word on what the 7th setup is?
> 
> 
> 
> Should be a water blind.
> 
> John
Click to expand...

yep,

they have one more to do and this would be the logical time to do it, then marks (or some type of combo test) in 8, then some combination of land marks and water marks for 9 and 10

this from a friend who was with the judges during set-up

"I was with the judges all last week recording the location and logistics of every test they set up; all 39 of them. I saw nothing that would prevent you or I from setting up a test -- just the typical stuff you see in the mountain west. " 

and this

"The Castle Rock ranch is spectacular and the contestants haven't even seen the good parts of the ranch, yet. Today, they will move up the mountain into what can only be described as grounds the contestants will never forget as long as they run dogs. We are lucky to be able to utilize these scenic grounds. As you know, it's damn hard to find grounds for weekend trials never mind a national that runs for two weeks. Earlier in the week, there was a string of parked trucks that ran for 1.6 miles. ........"


----------



## ramblinmaxx

From WRC:


> 26 had been lost. They were: 1, 11, 14, 19, 23, 25, 26, 30, 34, 38, 42, 44, 46, 50, 54, 57, 62, 68, 71, 72, 73, 74, 82, 87, 102, and 105


BUT: on the WRC summary page they show Number 10 out and 11 still in.

Does anybody know which dog was actually dropped? number 10 or number 11?

Thanks,
Marty


----------



## Judy Chute

..so sorry to hear the Golden Retrievers are out...however, such a tough series so...Well Done by All  ..an honor to be there with such retrievers...

"Found an old rusty hay rake in high grass before a test' ....a reminder as to walking the grounds we train/trial in... goodness, good that you found it. 

Kristie...the group I train with here "belongs"  to Roy Morejon who goes to TX winters. His wife brought a Foxtail home from somewhere just a couple of years ago to show us....good to see it in person just in case. I don't think it exists here in Maine...


----------



## EdA

ramblinmaxx said:


> Does anybody know which dog was actually dropped? number 10 or number 11?


AKC callbacks list has #11 out in the 6th


----------



## Rodney Crim

Has anyone heard anything about who the people at the trial believe is in the hunt???


----------



## ramblinmaxx

http://www.working-retriever.com/07narc/summary.htm

so I guess they have it wrong on this page? This shows 10 out in the 6 with 11 still in.

Thanks,
Marty


----------



## EdA

Rodney Crim said:


> Has anyone heard anything about who the people at the trial believe is in the hunt???


with 40% of the field trial left (and 3 sets of marks) just about everyone left has a chance, it is much to early to speculate, I would guess that 20 or so dogs are very clean

the 7th series water blind is taking it's toll, lots of ugly work and some pickups, 41 picked up, 45 and 81 OK


----------



## Emily Faith

Can anyone tell me (or find out) if #92--Rough and Gary Ungar--are clean going into the 7th? I saw earlier in the thread that my other puppy, Cori, handled but is hanging in there. I need to know about Eve's other baby!


----------



## ramblinmaxx

> the 7th series water blind is taking it's toll, lots of ugly work and some pickups, 41 picked up, 45 and 81 OK


Sorry to hear that about Lil Ms Pogo.

Marty


----------



## EdA

ramblinmaxx said:


> Sorry to hear that about Lil Ms Pogo.


me too, she is one of my favorites


----------



## Judy Chute

I just noticed  .....#80. FC AFC TNT's Mr Peabody Prairiemarsh / Handler: John Gunn ........still in!! I sure hope they do well on the "ugly" water blind.... 

Good Luck to John and "Gunner" !!!


----------



## Russ

#26 and #57 reinstated at the beginning of series 7 per AKC site.


----------



## 2tall

EdA said:


> the 7th series water blind is taking it's toll, lots of ugly work and some pickups, 41 picked up, 45 and 81 OK


Not sure about this, does it mean 45 and 81 picked up as well, or did "ok" meaning still in. Checking on Queasy!


----------



## Buzz

2tall said:


> Checking on Queasy!


45 picked up. Kweezy...


----------



## ramblinmaxx

> #26 and #57 reinstated at the beginning of series 7 per AKC site.


Judges had a change of heart????


----------



## 2tall

Buzz said:


> 2tall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Checking on Queasy!
> 
> 
> 
> 45 picked up. Kweesy...
Click to expand...

Thanks for the good news, sorry 'bout the spelling, my tummy always gets funny when I think about those little bitty frozen diet dinners :lol:


----------



## Norm 66

AKC site has pics posted and a diagram. It looks like a great blind with alot of concepts.


----------



## Buzz

2tall said:


> Buzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2tall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Checking on Queasy!
> 
> 
> 
> 45 picked up. Kweesy...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the good news, sorry 'bout the spelling, my tummy always gets funny when I think about those little bitty frozen diet dinners :lol:
Click to expand...

Don't feel bad. I got it wrong too, and I know how to spell it.

Kweezy.


----------



## EdA

2tall said:


> Not sure about this, does it mean 45 and 81 picked up as well, or did "ok" meaning still in. Checking on Queasy!


41 Pogo picked up

45 Birdy and 81 Kweezy both successfully completed the blind in a respectable fashion

99 Kate picked up

93 Trace had a rough job and Art does not expect to be back


----------



## Buzz

EdA said:


> 2tall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure about this, does it mean 45 and 81 picked up as well, or did "ok" meaning still in. Checking on Queasy!
> 
> 
> 
> 41 Pogo picked up
> 
> 45 Birdy successfully completed the blind in a respectable fashion
Click to expand...

Ok, I'll go put on my pointy hat and sit in the corner now...


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter

Dang, I was hoping Arthur and Trace would stay in to the end!


----------



## EdA

Lady Duck Hunter said:


> Dang, I was hoping Arthur and Trace would stay in to the end!


Art's a good dude with a loyal local following


----------



## Ken Guthrie

EdA said:


> Lady Duck Hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, I was hoping Arthur and Trace would stay in to the end!
> 
> 
> 
> Art's a good dude with a loyal local following
Click to expand...

I second that...........Sparky :lol: is a good dude for sure.


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter

He and Susan deserve all the best, just good people. We've known them for years.


----------



## Starky

The 7th is over, waiting on callbacks!!!


----------



## wesley hamm

EdA said:


> 2tall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure about this, does it mean 45 and 81 picked up as well, or did "ok" meaning still in. Checking on Queasy!
> 
> 
> 
> 41 Pogo picked up
> 
> 45 Birdy and 81 Kweezy both successfully completed the blind in a respectable fashion
> 
> 99 Kate picked up
> 
> 93 Trace had a rough job and Art does not expect to be back
Click to expand...

Man I was hoping Marv and Kate could get it done!


----------



## Starky

28 dogs back from 7th, Tom Bogusky's dog Abe # 65 is Back, They will be calling me with the complete list shortly.


----------



## jill

Does anyone know how #17 did?


----------



## Tom Watson

Sounds like a lot of good people and their good dogs bit the dust in the 7th. I was really pulling for Arthur and Trace. It's not over until the call backs are posted.

Waiting on pins and needles regards


----------



## EdA

wesley hamm said:


> Man I was hoping Marv and Kate could get it done!


so was Marv, but now that he's a Hoosier we in The Great Republic of Texas view him in a slightly different light :wink: (but he's still a good guy, home state affiliation notwithstanding)............sorry Hoosier Pete 8)


----------



## Ken Guthrie

EdA said:


> wesley hamm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man I was hoping Marv and Kate could get it done!
> 
> 
> 
> so was Marv, but now that he's a Hoosier we in The Great Republic of Texas view him in a slightly different light :wink: (but he's still a good guy, home state affiliation notwithstanding)............sorry Hoosier Pete 8)
Click to expand...

Yep............sorry bout your bad luck Marv.............

I was hoping you would win the big one this spring, but when that bus headed north...................you became a yankee.

So don't expect the same treatment when you come back. :lol:


----------



## dixiedog

Does anyone know how Auggie did?


----------



## Starky

Call Backs 3,6,9,20,21,27,29,31?,36,45,47,48,55,63,64,65,67,70,75,79,80,81,86,89,91,92,97,101.
Not 100% positive about 31.
The 8th is a water Quad


----------



## EdA

Starky said:


> Call Backs 3,6,9,20,21,27,29,31?,36,45,47,48,55,63,64,65,67,70,75,79,80,81,86,89,91,92,97,101.
> Not 100% positive about 31.
> The 8th is a water Quad


good work Starky :!:


----------



## Emily Faith

Yeeha!!! Both of my Eve babies are back--#36 Cori and #92 Rough! Way to go, guys!


----------



## Ken Guthrie

Emily Faith said:


> Yeeha!!! Both of my Eve babies are back--#36 Cori and #92 Rough! Way to go, guys!


Yipee........... :lol:


----------



## msdaisey

Come on #75. . . .


----------



## labman52738

Emily Faith said:


> Yeeha!!! Both of my Eve babies are back--#36 Cori and #92 Rough! Way to go, guys!


Awesome! I am rooting for Cori, as I have a great pup coming that is sired by him, out of a fantastic female.


----------



## TroyW

Way to go Ted!. Great job on getting 2 this far.
Troy


----------



## Tom Watson

will they start the 8th this afternoon?


----------



## EdA

Tom Watson said:


> will they start the 8th this afternoon?


absolutely, time is of the essence, if they are efficient they could (and probably would like) to finish 8 today, then land marks and water marks tomorrow in the order they deem best or most efficient


----------



## Breck

Go #86 "Check" and Clay Jones.


----------



## dixiedog

Any news on how the eigth series is going so far? I hope Auggie is doing well.


----------



## Lonny Taylor

Did you folks watch the video clips of the 7th series waterblind? They show only three. All three jobs were called back. Bob Larsens job looked the best of the three.

LT


----------



## Guest

Pics from the 7th... Looks like this might have been the money cast!!









Roger Byrd










Michael Couto









Ken Neil


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter

Number 27 is supposed to be Roger Byrd.


----------



## Guest

Lady Duck Hunter said:


> Number 27 is supposed to be Roger Byrd.


Thx, fixed it.


----------



## Steve

I just got off the phone with Tom Bogusky. He had to pick up Abe in the 8th  He said the work was pretty rough so far. He did mention that Ted Shih did a good job with his female (48 I guess). Doesn't think it will finish tonight.


----------



## BROWNDOGG

What is the story on Weezer?? Did he get dropped and then reinstated??
________
Cumshot Gloryhole


----------



## Guest

I looked at the diagram of the 8th on the AKC website and then watched the videos. The diagram can't do it justice. What a great looking test...

-K


----------



## Russ

BROWNDOGG said:


> What is the story on Weezer?? Did he get dropped and then reinstated??


Yes. See the AKC site.


----------



## Steve

Talked to Jimmy. Cane had a hunt in the area on the long bird. I am pretty sure he said Judy Aycock and Lynn Dubose handled and 26 picked up. Don't quote me, I didn't have a pen & paper at the time. They are running out of daylight with a couple dogs to go.


----------



## John Gassner

They are going to try and finish the 8th tonight. Known pick-ups are 16, 65, 91. 89 broke. Auggie handled, Cane did the test. More later.


John


----------



## EdA

Steve said:


> I am pretty sure he said Judy Aycock handled.


Kweezy handled on the flyer after a hunt then she was very good on the 3 dead birds


----------



## 3blackdogs

Russ said:


> BROWNDOGG said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the story on Weezer?? Did he get dropped and then reinstated??
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. See the AKC site.
Click to expand...


Glad Weezer is back - he's a neat dog, and Bob is such a good guy...plus he's wicked good at crossword puzzles too. 

Sorry to see Diva (#13) go as well, especially since she was such a trooper with the impalement injury. John Stracka is a very talented amateur. But even moreso, he's very devoted to his dogs and takes wonderful care of them. I'm sure that was a dreadful moment for John - seeing Diva in distress but still gamely trying to do the retrieve. Watching the video clip of him running out to her to see what was wrong gave a little tug at the heart.


----------



## Aaron Homburg

*callbacks*

*Will there be callbacks tonight???? or can I go to bed????


Aaron*


----------



## Ted Shih

Test dog at 6:30 am tomorrow

Only one dog left to run - Yvonne Hays and Bertie #45


----------



## Granddaddy

According to WRC only 4 dogs dropped in the 8th. Dogs dropped according to WRC were 16, 65, 89 & 91.

Wow, Ted Shih & Ken Neil still have two dogs each running........just to have one at this point would be quite an achievement (or even one qualified to run).


----------



## kjrice

Good luck to all. It is quite an accomplishment just to get to this point.


----------



## Ted Shih

Granddaddy said:


> According to WRC only 4 dogs dropped in the 8th. Dogs dropped according to WRC were 16, 65, 89 & 91.
> 
> Wow, Ted Shih & Ken Neil still have two dogs each running........just to have one at this point would be quite an achievement (or even one qualified to run).


Those are the dogs that picked up. Many more handled. The casualty list will be much higher.

Off to air dogs

Ted


----------



## Pete Marcellus

> Bertie #45


That would be Birdy, Trumarc's Whistling Bird.

Pete


----------



## Granddaddy

Thanks for the clarification Ted, good luck to you.


----------



## JusticeDog

Russ said:


> BROWNDOGG said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the story on Weezer?? Did he get dropped and then reinstated??
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. See the AKC site.
Click to expand...

Go Wheezer!!!!


----------



## WRL

Of the remaining dogs, do we know which ones have not handled on the marks?

WRL


----------



## john fallon

EdA said:


> Steve said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure he said Judy Aycock handled.
> 
> 
> 
> Kweezy handled on the flyer after a hunt then she was very good on the 3 dead birds
Click to expand...

What was the reason she handled rather than to let the dog continue to hunt ?

john


----------



## reggie

have heard that Yvonne & birdy are clean. wish her well on her go this am


----------



## lablover

So what is the speculation?

I'd think that Ted & Ken, with 2 dogs each are pretty solid. How clean are they?
Who else is looking good? Who has handled on the marks?


Inquiring minds want to know. Suspense is a terrible thing.


----------



## msdaisey

Newt just called with with callbacks.

3, 6, 9, 20, 29, 36, 47, 48, 55, 57, 67, 70, 75, 79, 80, 81, 86, 92, 101.

They still have to run one dog from the last series, Yvonne Hay's, this AM. They are starting with dog 70.

Bob Larsen had his first handle, Felon/Driggers did an excellent job, Mike Coutu picked up.


----------



## 2tall

What happened to 63, Auggie????


----------



## msdaisey

He didn't say - signal wasn't great and he was trying to give me all of the mubers before he moved. :lol:


----------



## Chad Baker

*that's it*

Go Newt and Ken!!! How about my buddy Clay Jones hanging with the big crowd, gettum son!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO NELLIE & KEN!!

How late are we going to have to stay up to wait for the winner???


----------



## msdaisey

Kristie - I can't imagine!

He called me at 11PM their time last night. The judges hadn't even had dinner, and they were all just getting back to the motel.

They didn't even give callbakcs last night. He called me as soon as he got them this AM. One tired bunch!


----------



## tshuntin

Anyone know if they have started the 9th yet?


----------



## EdA

tshuntin said:


> Anyone know if they have started the 9th yet?


#45 handled but back

dog #70 starts the 9th shortly, land quad 2 flyers 2 retired guns in "Death Valley"...........go Trumarc girls (Kweezy and Birdy) 8)


----------



## Rodney Crim

Has any one heard who the gallery favorite is?

Is #3 Prime Time clean?

Thanks for any info.


----------



## EdA

5 dogs have run the 9th, 75 handled, 70, 79, 80, & 81 did the test


----------



## Guest

EdA said:


> 5 dogs have run the 9th, 75 handled, 70, 79, 80, & 81 did the test


Thanks for the update.


----------



## Dan Blevins

*9th what I could hear*

86 Double Handle
6 Pick Up 
36 Very Nice Job 

That is all i know for sure. Was told that there are alot of handles and a very hard series.

The ninth was not completed when I talked to them, but shoudl be completed by now and preparing for the tenth.


----------



## lablover

Thanks for the update Dan.
Watching this on the 'Net, could cause one to start drinking early. 8)


----------



## EdA

Callbacks to 10th

3, 20, 36, 45, 48, 55, 57, 67, 70, 75, 79, 80, 81, 101

14 dogs


----------



## 2tall

Do we have the finalists now, or does everyone that survived the 9th without a pick up get to come back? I am dieing to know how their doin', I got to go out tonight. Would rather stay home and "watch" RTF :lol:


----------



## EdA

Rodney Crim said:


> Is #3 Prime Time clean?


yes, one of the top dogs


----------



## EdA

2tall said:


> Do we have the finalists now, or does everyone that survived the 9th without a pick up get to come back? :


everyone called back to the 10th will be a finalist as long as they pick up all the birds and do not break :shock:


----------



## Trevor Toberny

good luck to all of them but my favorites or my picks are kweezy-prime and my friends littermate Mizpah miss.Congrats to Trott for training prime and his mom Mrs. Berdan for making the finals with Mizpah Miss.Thanks Dr ED


----------



## Trevor Toberny

let me make myself clear,they are all winners and should be there and any of them would deserve to have a Nafc in front of there name.


----------



## 2tall

Sure do hate to see 92 (Small Craft Advisory) out, never saw or heard of him before this week, but man I took a shine to that dog! Hope we hear a lot more from him. I am also totally smitten by Candlewoods Something Royal, she is gorgeous and appears to have a fun personality. (funny how much we think we can see from the itty bitty film clips) :wink:


----------



## tshuntin

Thanks Ed for the updates.

I should be up there right now watching this in person. I just got caught up in too much stuff this morning. I will have to settle for any reports anyone here can share.

There are still a couple RTF'ers dogs or dogs with RTF connections shooting for the crown. Good luck everyone still playing.


----------



## Breck

*Weezer*

Dear Weezer,
Hope you really hammer the 10th Series!
Your littermate,
Darla


----------



## Suzanne Burr

Darn, Kelly's gone. She's a nifty little lab. Okay, I'm down to one, John Gunn's Gunny.
Suzanne B


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth

Sorry to see Bob Larson go out  
Hey Dr. Ed how is Kweezey looking???
I see Birdy is still in this is GREAT!! 
Good luck to all!  
Katie


----------



## Rodney Crim

Ed,

Thanks for the Info on Prime...


----------



## Trevor Toberny

Hey Rodney seems like you picked a good stud in prime huh..lol


----------



## Rodney Crim

fowl hunter said:


> Hey Rodney seems like you picked a good stud in prime huh..lol


I'm Happy for Barb! See was a great person to work with.. This is tough to watch. I find myself rooting for four different dogs. All of these owners and dogs have alot to be proud of! Congrats for just making it this far.


----------



## EdA

Series #10 is another land quad, unusual that 9 & 10 are both land marks, by my count 6 sets of marks, 4 land & 2 water, generally it is 3 and 3, perhaps they do not have enough time to do another set of water marks, it is good when the National ends on a big set of water marks but that does not always happen......go Kweezy and Birdy 8)


----------



## lablover

We should have an answer within the next 2 hours???


----------



## Buzz

lablover said:


> We should have an answer within the next 2 hours???


I hope so. I think my wife thinks I'm nuts. I'm trying to get work done in the yard, and I keep coming back in here to log on to RTF.


----------



## EdA

Buzz said:


> I'm trying to get work done in the yard, and I keep coming back in here to log on to RTF.


me too and I have my cellphone with me on vibrate and 3 people who have sworn to give me an instant update


----------



## Lonny Taylor

Ed, thanks for the updates :wink: ....Just got in from my saturday training day with the clients and jumped right on to check. I am pleased to say that I still have 5 of my picks still in. 

LT


----------



## Granddaddy

I've not heard much about Mizpah Miss, yet she was a finalist last year, is a sibling to Volwood's Peaches & Cream & from the mountain region. I'd think she has to be a player in this game with that kind of consistency. Anyone know much about this bitch?


----------



## EdA

Granddaddy said:


> I'd think she has to be a player in this game with that kind of consistency. Anyone know much about this bitch?


she's in the hunt today 8)


----------



## Trevor Toberny

She is owned By Kathy Berdan who is Kenny Trotts mom.I am not sure if she has had the dog her whole live but I dont think so.I know they have done well together.She is also a littermate to AFC Mad rivers in the hunt.


----------



## Charles C.

fowl hunter said:


> She is owned By Kathy Berdan who is Kenny Trotts mom.I am not sure if she has had the dog her whole live but I dont think so.I know they have done well together.She is also a littermate to AFC Mad rivers in the hunt.


She was previously owned by Floyd Bradley who lives somewhere out west (Nevada maybe). She had one litter by Little Man, but I don't think she's been bred since.


----------



## Granddaddy

From what I recall Mizpah Miss is from a repeat breeding rather than a littermate & a couple of years younger than Peaches & the Mad River bitch. Not bad for a repeat breeding. There are also several QAA pups from those two breedings. Anyone seen her (Mizpah Miss) run?


----------



## Trevor Toberny

My Friend and training partner has a female out of the second breeding.


----------



## MardiGras

AKC's website has a video clip from today of Miss running... awesome dog! 

http://www.akc.org/events/field_trials/retrievers/narc/2007/saturday2.cfm


----------



## msdaisey

Just happy to see so many of our East Coast dog finishing up!!

Talked to Newt several times today, but I was out in the boat and couldn't report. . .


----------



## okvet

MardiGras said:


> AKC's website has a video clip from today of Miss running... awesome dog!
> 
> http://www.akc.org/events/field_trials/retrievers/narc/2007/saturday2.cfm


wow--that was a nice mark.


----------



## EdA

msdaisey said:


> but I was out in the boat and couldn't report. . .


how much concrete did it take :?: :wink:


----------



## Guest

does anyone know how ted shih has done in 9th and 10th with buffy? he was clean thru the 8th. she is one nice dog.


----------



## stkarr

I spoke with Cherylon earlier today and she said he was clean in the 9th.


----------



## tshuntin

Come one Ed or somebody, any updates on how many dogs still need to run. My wife is telling me that we are going out to eat. I say I am not leaving till I have the final news. Doesn't she know her honey-do's are the reason I am not there front and center watching it live right now??? :lol:


----------



## Guest

GO BUFFY!


----------



## Arturo

I just looked through the AKC site for a video on dog no 81 and there is none. What is wrong with this picture? Is some one prejudice or do they just don't know, ... or is it just an honest mistake?

Big mistake regards,
Arturo

Maybe saving the video for the winners circle!


----------



## Shawn Riggs

Arturo said:


> I just looked through the AKC site for a video on dog no 81 and there is none. What is wrong with this picture? Is some one prejudice or do they just don't know, ... or is it just an honest mistake?
> 
> Big mistake regards,
> Arturo
> 
> Maybe saving the video for the winners circle!


Yeah they skipped right over them on Monday to go to a Golden :roll: 

:wink:


----------



## Buzz

Arturo said:


> I just looked through the AKC site for a video on dog no 81 and there is none. What is wrong with this picture? Is some one prejudice or do they just don't know, ... or is it just an honest mistake?
> 
> Big mistake regards,
> Arturo
> 
> Maybe saving the video for the winners circle!


I figured that I was the only one that noticed. Two pictures of her running... Not that good of ones at that.

But I figured video might jinx her. Yes, I'm supersticious... :roll:


----------



## Arturo

*No update*



Shawn Riggs said:


> Arturo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just looked through the AKC site for a video on dog no 81 and there is none. What is wrong with this picture? Is some one prejudice or do they just don't know, ... or is it just an honest mistake?
> 
> Big mistake regards,
> Arturo
> 
> Maybe saving the video for the winners circle!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah they skipped right over them on Monday to go to a Golden :roll:
> 
> :wink:
Click to expand...

Hep me! :shock:


----------



## EdA

suprdogs said:


> does anyone know how ted shih has done in 9th and 10th with buffy? he was clean thru the 8th. she is one nice dog.


significant hunt in the 9th


----------



## AlexM

When will we know the winner!??


----------



## EdA

AlexM said:


> When will we know the winner!??


when the judges give the results to the Chief Marshall :wink:


----------



## AlexM

Are all of the dogs done running? They are just waiting for the results?


----------



## Rodney Crim

Any word yet? From any of your sorces???


----------



## tshuntin

Ed, are we getting close?


----------



## tshuntin

WILL SOMEONE PLEASE CALL OR TEXT MESSAGE ME WITH THE WINNER???? 801-391-4024 My wife says we are leaving for dinner. Guess I better listen.  THANKS! Travis


----------



## Guest

Travis I will text you as soon as its posted
Cindy


----------



## Rodney Crim

tshuntin said:


> WILL SOMEONE PLEASE CALL OR TEXT MESSAGE ME WITH THE WINNER???? 801-391-4024 My wife says we are leaving for dinner. Guess I better listen.  THANKS! Travis


Something tells me his text bill will be huge!!!


----------



## Trevor Toberny

Travis I thought youwerent going until the results came in? I guess your wife won and wears the pants. :lol:


----------



## tshuntin

fowl hunter said:


> Travis I thought youwerent going until the results came in? I guess your wife won and wears the pants. :lol:


Ya pretty much, sad but, true.  :lol:


----------



## EdA

tshuntin said:


> Ed, are we getting close?


nothing yet, Kweezy did well, some handles in the 10th, at least a couple of clean dogs who did the 10th, gave up mowing because the vibration of the mower masks the vibration of the cellphone...........

Waiting Like Everyone Else Regards 8)


----------



## tshuntin

Rodney Crim said:


> tshuntin said:
> 
> 
> 
> WILL SOMEONE PLEASE CALL OR TEXT MESSAGE ME WITH THE WINNER???? 801-391-4024 My wife says we are leaving for dinner. Guess I better listen.  THANKS! Travis
> 
> 
> 
> Something tells me his text bill will be huge!!!
Click to expand...

Well, i guess I only need one of you. :lol:


----------



## AlexM

Dinner can wait...cant it? I bet if you explained to her the importance of this she would understand :lol:


----------



## Guest

*am*

I will for sure have cell phone in my hand


----------



## Chad Baker

*#*

I wonder how many people are online waiting?
CB


----------



## HarryWilliams

Let's start a poll on who will report the winner first (actual winner that is). HPW


----------



## okvet

*Re: #*



Chad Baker said:


> I wonder how many people are online waiting?
> CB


me


----------



## CCR

*And the Winner IS?????*

I am anxiously waiting for the ONLINE news!!!


----------



## ramblinmaxx

Two anxious observers on Vista Ridge Circle!


----------



## Last Frontier Labs

Waiting at the North Pole....


----------



## Arturo

At least one waiting in Houston!


----------



## Norm 66

Another in Portland....


----------



## EdA

Arturo said:


> At least one waiting in Houston!


yeah but you don't count and the G-Man is probablty evaluating something about the Shuttle :wink:


----------



## Trevor Toberny

several here in DFW


----------



## Mike Noel

I am going to sign off now and wait to read it in the next RFTN. 8)


----------



## 3blackdogs

Sitting on the edge, at the edge of the lovely Kettle Moraine State Forest in Wisconsin... 8)


----------



## AlexM

one in mn


----------



## EdA

Mike Noel said:


> I am going to sign off now and wait to read it in the next RFTN. 8)


in August Regards


----------



## WORK

At least two here in Southern Illinois


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth

Got 3 here in Cambridge MD


----------



## Arturo

EdA said:


> Arturo said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least one waiting in Houston!
> 
> 
> 
> yeah but you don't count and the G-Man is probablty evaluating something about the Shuttle :wink:
Click to expand...

The shuttle has landed. The G-Man gets to go home.


----------



## Guest

i got puyallup covered....


----------



## MikeBoley

can you hear me now?


----------



## Mike Noel

> Mike Noel wrote:
> I am going to sign off now and wait to read it in the next RFTN.
> 
> in August Regards


Come on Ed, you know I cant wait that long to see if that puppy I gave back now has a NAFC papa. :evil:


----------



## birdthrower51

Three of our training group are in the finals, gotta be pulling for them. Go Mizz,Prime Or Buffy!!


----------



## ramblinmaxx

> I am going to sign off now and wait to read it in the next RFTN.


Smart guy, at least you won't miss any of the good TV shows that are on right now..............oh they are all reruns?????????..........


OH well I can't wait to hear who wins.

Marty


----------



## Becky Mills

Chewing nails in the greater Pachitla area, a booming suburb of Cuthbert.
Go Kenny and girls Go!


----------



## Franco

I'd like to take this opportunity to invite everyone to enter the
Cajun Riviera Field Trial Club's inaugeral event the weekend of Nov 2-4! We have some outstanding judges lined up and the grounds for this trial are second to none. Go to ee.net for more details. :wink:


----------



## EdA

the test is over, the judges are in seclusion to sort out the results, the gallery rumor is 3 and 79 are the favorites...........


----------



## Mike Noel

> Quote:
> I am going to sign off now and wait to read it in the next RFTN.
> 
> 
> Smart guy, at least you won't miss any of the good TV shows that are on right now..............oh they are all reruns?????????..........
> 
> 
> OH well I can't wait to hear who wins.
> 
> Marty


With the Sopranos over there is nothing to watch anyway!


----------



## K92line

I keep running into the study and checking out the computer. I can't seem to concentrate.

Waiting in Northern California


----------



## Trevor Toberny

great timing Mr Booty.


----------



## Rodney Crim

EdA said:


> the test is over, the judges are in seclusion to sort out the results, the gallery rumor is 3 that 3 and 79 are the favorites...........


Come on Prime!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arturo

I'm jus' relaxin' waitin' on the results while keeping my eye out for a Great Blue!

Heron regards,


----------



## Andy Carlson

I sure hope they hurry up!! I got to get to bed as I have to be up around 4 AM again tomorrow.

Andy


----------



## Guest

EdA said:


> the test is over, the judges are in seclusion to sort out the results, the gallery rumor is 3 that 3 and 79 are the favorites...........


c'mon 79!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! should have waited to eat dinner til after they announced this. I feel like I'm going to throw up. Can't imagine what it feels like to be there...


----------



## Trevor Toberny

Arturo he wont show up.He is livin underground out far in the woods is my guess.


----------



## Mike Noel

Booty's shameless plug was genius...this is drive time and we are all in his demographic 8) Done like a smart radio man.


----------



## Guest

Mike Noel said:


> Booty's shameless plug was genius...this is drive time and we are all in his demographic 8) Done like a smart radio man.


yeah, that was pretty good!! my email is going bonkers with all the "watched topic" emails. I'm going to have to unwatch and just sit here and refresh...


----------



## AlexM

mine is too


----------



## ramblinmaxx

Well in 2004 We knew nothing about RTF. But this time back in 2004 I was glued to the internet checking WRC to see who won. When they announced Chickamauga Choo Choo, The whole house knew the second it was announced on WRC, because they heard the loudest YeHAAAAA they had ever heard. We had just bought Chickamauga Raz Matazz about 8 months prior to that.

Again, I can't wait to hear who won.

Marty


----------



## HarryWilliams

I heard a Labrador Retriever won the '07 National Amateur Field Championship! HPW


----------



## EdA

after the judges give the results to the Chief Marshall the finalists are lined up for pictures, everyone cangratulates everyone while they take pictures, the finalist are announced individually and finally the winner is announced, this could take 30 minutes............be patient


----------



## Arturo

Mr Booty said:


> ........... Cajun Riviera Field Trial Club's ........... :wink:


Cajun Riviera? What the heck kinda name is that?


----------



## Trevor Toberny

so how upset will Travis' wife be when he receives 200 text messages during dinner


----------



## Rodney Crim

Did every one pick up the chickens and become finalist?


----------



## SueLab

EdA said:


> after the judges give the results to the Chief Marshall the finalists are lined up for pictures, everyone cangratulates everyone while they take pictures, the finalist are announced individually and finally the winner is announced, this could take 30 minutes............*be patient*


After someone mentioned that to understand Texans better, that one should read Texas by Michener...I am and I guess that I will add another chapter.


----------



## Losthwy

HarryWilliams said:


> I heard a Labrador Retriever won the '07 National Amateur Field Championship! HPW


 Not again it's just NOT fair!


----------



## Trevor Toberny

I hope that CPU overload thing doesnt pop up now and not let anyone one here,that would suck.


----------



## AlexM

if that does happen someone call me and tell me, 320-491-5354


----------



## Trevor Toberny

if 79 does win I think I might just win the pick em on EE.


----------



## Losthwy

Since everyone is watching.
EAT AT JOE'S! Eat AT JOE'S
Shameless Plug!


----------



## jeff t.

140 users online


----------



## Arturo

fowl hunter said:


> if 79 does win I think I might just win the pick em on EE.


That's all you win! :lol:


----------



## EdA

#79 NAFC-FC Good Ideas's Whoa Nellie


----------



## AlexM

Congrats!!


----------



## Norm 66

Big Congrats are in order. Well done.


----------



## Guest

EdA said:


> #79 NAFC-FC Good Ideas's Whoa Nellie


YYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSs!!!!!


----------



## Buzz

EdA said:


> #79 NAFC-FC Good Ideas's Whoa Nellie


Looks like the gallary was right.

Congrats to all the finalists!

That was going to be one of my picks... I was hoping for a female to win!


----------



## Trevor Toberny

congrats.


----------



## Becky Mills

WHAT KRISTIE SAID!!!!!!!!
WAY TO GO KENNY AND BRENDA AND NELLIE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Creek Retrievers

Congratulations goes out to Ken Neil and of course, Kristie and Joie Wilder, Nellie's breeder.


----------



## Guest

*am*

CONGRATS TO ALL 

( i sent a text to Travis)


----------



## Trevor Toberny

congrats to you also Kristie


----------



## Granddaddy

fowl hunter said:


> so how upset will Travis' wife be when he receives 200 text messages during dinner


Now that's an idea for the idle-minded......... :twisted:


----------



## CCR

*2007 NAFC FC AFC Good Idea's Whoa Nellie*

Congratulations to Nellie, Ken and Brenda    and to all the finalists!!!
Lexxy says, "WAY TO GO, Big Sis"....... we were pulling for you


----------



## Breck

Congratulations to Ken and Brenda and '07 NAFC Nellie.
Congratulations also to Alan Pleasant and kudos to Dr John Sherman.


----------



## John Gassner

Congratulations to Nellie and Ken. How did the finalists do in the last series? Did they all finish? Any handle?


John


----------



## Angie B

Congrats to Ken, Brenda and Kristie!!!! Nellie was one of my picks! :wink: 

Angie


----------



## Granddaddy

Congrats to Ken, Brenda & Nellie!!!.....and all the finalists too.


----------



## Guest

Breck said:


> Congratulations to Ken and Brenda and '07 NAFC Nellie.
> Congratulations also to Alan Pleasant and kudos to Dr John Sherman.


'

Yeah, really to Dr. Sherman (and of course to Alan). I can't even imagine how Ken and Brenda feel right now. GREAT JOB KEN!!!


----------



## mjh345

Congrats to Ken & Nellie & you too Kristie. 

Trevor EE pick em shows you didnt pick 79. Looks like your wife or someone with your last name had 79 for a tie breaker. Good luck, you both have a good score


----------



## Trevor Toberny

oh crap thats right my wife did pick her not me.


----------



## msdaisey

Striker was a finalist. Way to go.!


----------



## Rodney Crim

I had her as one of my picks. Congrats!


----------



## Russ

Congratulations to Ken and Brenda (and Kristie). Not bad for their first competition retriever. Ken is a very quick learner with a very talented pup. I wish Ollie was following in his older sister's footsteps.

I bet Kristie has mixed feelings right now with Nellie not having Waterdog in her name :lol:


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN

CONGRAT TO Ken, Brenda, & Alan, Also all the finalists.....THANK GOD, it was a bitch.
________
buy vaporgenie


----------



## Guest

Russ said:


> Congratulations to Ken and Brenda (and Kristie). Not bad for their first competition retriever. Ken is a very quick learner with a very talented pup. I wish Ollie was following in his older sister's footsteps.
> 
> I bet Kristie has mixed feelings right now with Nellie not having Waterdog in her name :lol:


LOL, it's all good.


----------



## Trevor Toberny

why do you say thank god it was a female?


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth

Congrats way to go!!!!


----------



## Becky Mills

Kristie Wilder said:


> LOL, it's all good.


No, its all GREAT!!!!! Congratulations to you, too, Kristie! And Alan!


----------



## JusticeDog

Congrats to Nellie, of Course!

And to Eve's baby Cori on bieng a finalist! Congrats to Dave, Greg Lister and Emily Faith!

Congrats to Autumn Run Team Mate Wheezer & Bob Johnson on being a finalist! (and for not wearing that orange hat during the week! :roll: )


----------



## Guest

*am*

Kristie I didn't know she was one of your pups CONGRATS


----------



## K G

DITTO on "TGIWAB" that won! :wink: 

kg


----------



## Franco

Yet another NAFC by Lean Mac!

His legacy just gets longer and longer. 8)


----------



## ramblinmaxx

> Yet another NAFC by Lean Mac!


So that Lean Mac dog must be a pretty good producer, is that right?


----------



## Russ

*Re: am*



gmhr1 said:


> Kristie I didn't know she was one of your pups CONGRATS


Cindy,

How could you not know that?? She's Ollie's big sister!!

Florence


----------



## 2tall

Yay for Nellie! She was one of my first picks, but I was also pulling for her team mate Windy! Both wonderful dogs! Good for you Ken and Kristie!!!!!


----------



## Tami T

*CONGRATS KEN, BRENDA AND NELLIE*

WAY TO GO! WISHING YOU THE BEST FROM MISSISSIPPI - TAMI AND TIM THOMPSON


----------



## stevelow

And especially congratulations to Kristie! I didn't know that Nellie was one of yours. The breeder who starts it all never gets enough credit.

Kristie is a great person, and her level headed posts on RTF are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Trevor Toberny

congrats to everyone.


----------



## Arturo

stevelow said:


> ........ Kristie is a great person, and her level headed posts on RTF are greatly appreciated.


Excellent post. I couldn't have said it better myself! XOXOXOXO




fowl GBH hunter said:


> congrats to everyone.


Congrats to everyone from me too!

I wonder who kennel boy called with his one phone call?

Jump shootin' regards,
Arturo


----------



## Trevor Toberny

why did my name pop up fowl GBH hunter?


----------



## Arturo

fowl hunter said:


> why did my name pop up fowl GBH hunter?


Must be a computer glitch! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Trevor Toberny

guess so it didnt do it this time.thanks


----------



## Guest

fowl -- you can add anything here said:


> guess so it didnt do it this time.thanks


----------



## Arturo

But, if memory serves me correctly you are the one that went to get your GBH weapon to use on the eagle!

Erasing regards,
AH


----------



## FOM

Wow what a GREAT time. Awesome dogs to watch. I got to play marshall for a little while during the 9th series and could see the action from the line. I got to see dogs first hand that I have only read about here on RTF and RFTNs - Cori, Weezer and Nellie were neat to meet in person and their owners were top notch competitors and absolutely friendly to a toal newbie asking to meet their dogs. 

What an awesome experience.........can't wait to go to another one......

FOM


----------

